# 8.5x14 Legal Size Transfer Paper



## WearSuccor (Sep 1, 2007)

Hello, I'm wondering if IronAll makes a transfer paper that is legal size...8.5x14? I'm only running a c88+ Epson printer and want to make the largest prints possible with this unit. 

Is there such a paper? 

Thanks! Tom


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I beleve there is Tom. Contact New Milford paper. You may check their website as well Iron On Transfer Paper, T Shirt Transfer Paper | New Milford Photo


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

You could also check with JBLgraphics on their Spectrabrite paper. I don't believe it is Ironall but it may be worth a try.

index


----------

